

Tell HN: HN meetup in San Francisco Tomorrow 6pm - iamelgringo

Hey.  Hackers and Founders is having a meetup in San Francsico tomorrow night, and you're invited.  Come have a beer and geek out about startups with us.<p>We're going to be a Dog Patch labs on Pier 38.  Getting there can be a little confusing, so I'd suggest following the directions on our site:  http://hackersandfounders.com<p>Hope to see you.
======
sutro
Jonathan, thanks to you and Laura for hosting a really nice event tonight.

------
nolanbrown23
I work out of DPL so I'll see you all there.

------
bkudria
I'll make it, with a coworker.

